# Another rich ******bag...



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

So I drop this rich ******bag at the airport and as we get there he asks me to check his buddies car in the parking garage..I go in get a ticket we spin around looking for the car..finally we found it..and then he says let's go to the terminal b.. as we go to exit the parking..I pay the $3. Thinking he will no doubt tip me the difference..

This is a manager of a multinational company mind you.
I drop him off..NO TIP..not even my $3 back.. WTF...!!!

I TEXTED HIM.. as I left..

It was a good night/morning too until this asshole ruined my morning.. 

No more rich corporate ****ers ever in my car. I was making good tips too in the "ghetto" last few nights..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow...expect an email from Uber. They have a copy of that message.

Word to anyone else on here...if you text your PAX make sure you are ok sharing it with Uber. They will have a copy of it. Either from the phantom number or the PAX sending it to them.

At least you don't have to clean your seats anymore.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So I drop this rich ******bag at the airport and as we get there he asks me to check his buddies car in the parking garage..I go in get a ticket we spin around looking for the car..finally we found it..and then he says let's go to the terminal b.. as we go to exit the parking..I pay the $3. Thinking he will no doubt tip me the difference..
> 
> This is a manager of a multinational company mind you.
> I drop him off..NO TIP..not even my $3 back.. WTF...!!!
> ...


I probably would've sent a different message, if I were you: "The least you could've done is reimbursed me the $3 that it cost to get you into the parking garage."

What you sent could very well get you deactivated.. (Which may/may not matter to you, depending on how badly you need this income)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I drop him off..NO TIP..not even my $3 back.. WTF...!!!


Way to be Not Assertive, Raquel!
If you allow yourself to be exploited by ****** Bags, you will be exploited!
I'm sorry!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

NWAüber said:


> I probably would've sent a different message, if I were you: "The least you could've done is reimbursed me the $3 that it cost to get you into the parking garage."
> 
> What you sent could very well get you deactivated.. (Which may/may not matter to you, depending on how badly you need this income)


Haha.. That may be the best thing that can ever happen to me.. like a battered spouse escaping her abuser.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Way to be Not Assertive, Raquel!
> If you allow yourself to be exploited by ****** Bags, you will be exploited!
> I'm sorry!


True..I'm losing it.. time to quit.. my nerves are shot.. too many incidents lately..

Urine, uber giving out my #, rich ******bags...enough... I am done..


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Cool...The ******bag deserved it. Self entitled rich prick...


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> True..I'm losing it.. time to quit.. my nerves are shot.. too many incidents lately..
> 
> Urine, uber giving out my #, rich ******bags...enough... I am done..


You're not going anywhere. You don't want to give up dis chedduh.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

In the text. He say's Uber doesn't tip. What's wrong with these people.


----------



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

Out of curiosity... Why not ask the passenger for the $3 when you went to exit? If I was a driver and I knew it was going to cost me money to exit the garage, I wouldn't have exited the garage until the passenger paid... You also could have just wrote Uber a message that you had to pay a parking toll at the request of the passenger and they would have compensated you.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

uberisez said:


> Out of curiosity... Why not ask the passenger for the $3 when you went to exit? If I was a driver and I knew it was going to cost me money to exit the garage, I wouldn't have exited the garage until the passenger paid... You also could have just wrote Uber a message that you had to pay a parking toll at the request of the passenger and they would have compensated you.


It's 3 ****ing dollars ...!!!! What rich **** can't afford 3 ****ing dollars???


----------



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> It's 3 ****ing dollars ...!!!! What rich **** can't afford 3 ****ing dollars???


But did you ask the rider for the money? The guy could have been completely absent minded and thick headed... Why not just ask him for the money, and if he says no, Uber will ban him for scamming the system or fraudulent actions... Plus uber will charge him anyway and get you your 3 dollars. Uber's taking that 20%, you might as well get your moneys worth from them lol.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

uberisez said:


> But did you ask the rider for the money? The guy could have been completely absent minded and thick headed... Why not just ask him for the money, and if he says no, Uber will ban him for scamming the system or fraudulent actions... Plus uber will charge him anyway and get you your 3 dollars. Uber's taking that 20%, you might as well get your moneys worth from them lol.


I asked him...he said he didn't have cash and it was covered by uber!!!!


----------



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I asked him...he said he didn't have cash and it was covered by uber!!!!


Perhaps he thought the exit toll would automatically be charged to his ride... Many airports parking systems allow you to charge the entrance and exits from these garages to your EZ-Pass, FasTrak or similar toll device. Considering highway tolls are automatically calculated during a ride, if someone thought the toll device was linked, I could see them thinking it would be included in the bill. Maybe he thought you were trying to pull a fast one on him. I use Zipcar all the time, and all the tolls and airport parking accumulated get automatically charged to my credit card, so I could see someone thinking that's what happens with Uber...

When you really think about it, Uber should supply an EZ-Pass or FasTrak advice for all drivers, it would make things so much easier and they have an API system they could easily connect with the app. When you have an active ride, the tolls automatically charge to the passenger and if you have no ride, the toll debits from the drivers account...

Anywho... I would just write Uber and say passenger refused to give me money for parking garage exit and I want the $3 reimbursed...


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So I drop this rich ******bag at the airport and as we get there he asks me to check his buddies car in the parking garage..I go in get a ticket we spin around looking for the car..finally we found it..and then he says let's go to the terminal b.. as we go to exit the parking..I pay the $3. Thinking he will no doubt tip me the difference..
> 
> This is a manager of a multinational company mind you.
> I drop him off..NO TIP..not even my $3 back.. WTF...!!!
> ...


I would not have argued with him about tipping. But I would have asked for reimbursement, which is a different category, one a business manager should understand. Thanks for the story. Do you think any people you call 'rich' Drive for ü?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> enough... I am done..


Better late than never. Good for you!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberXtraordinary said:


> I would not have argued with him about tipping. But I would have asked for reimbursement, which is a different category, one a business manager should understand. Thanks for the story. Do you think any people you call 'rich' Drive for ü?


I made over $80 in tips on graveyard working mostly the "ghetto".. amazing how rich corporate **** can't be bothered to tip ...**** them


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I asked him...he said he didn't have cash and it was covered by uber!!!!


$3 added to fare at Bob Hope Airport, but not LAX... But only one picking up I believe.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

uberisez said:


> Perhaps he thought the exit toll would automatically be charged to his ride... Many airports parking systems allow you to charge the entrance and exits from these garages to your EZ-Pass, FasTrak or similar toll device. Considering highway tolls are automatically calculated during a ride, if someone thought the toll device was linked, I could see them thinking it would be included in the bill. Maybe he thought you were trying to pull a fast one on him. I use Zipcar all the time, and all the tolls and airport parking accumulated get automatically charged to my credit card, so I could see someone thinking that's what happens with Uber...
> 
> When you really think about it, Uber should supply an EZ-Pass or FasTrak advice for all drivers, it would make things so much easier and they have an API system they could easily connect with the app. When you have an active ride, the tolls automatically charge to the passenger and if you have no ride, the toll debits from the drivers account...
> 
> Anywho... I would just write Uber and say passenger refused to give me money for parking garage exit and I want the $3 reimbursed...


Pull a fast one for $3 hahaha...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I asked him...he said he didn't have cash and it was covered by uber!!!!


Covered by Uber !!!
I would have went postal and took him back to where I picked him up and threw him out.
I did the exact same thing once driving a cab.
If you're going to get kicked out of uber at least you'll have some satisfaction.


----------



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

"Rich people stay rich because they act poor..." I'm not sure I agree with that quote entirely, but it does have at least some validity... If you went through life never questioning charges, it could add up... If you took a cab 3 times per day and each ride the driver took an extra 3 bucks... 3*3*7*52=$3,276... You would be out over 3 grand by the end of the year... You would be surprised how many people try and take you for a sucker each day. Whether it's being shortchanged by a cashier or longhauled by a driver, or misc fee's you never heard of being tacked onto a bill... A considerable amount of the world is trying to f*#k you over lol. 

However, since the guy didn't tip you either, he was probably a rich prick... but imho you would have been better off just writing uber for reimbursement. Better to leave on good terms incase you ever want to come back and drive for them again later... I make it a point each day not to burn bridges, but hey, shit happens lol. I wish you the best in whatever you do next.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

uberisez said:


> Perhaps he thought the exit toll would automatically be charged to his ride... Many airports parking systems allow you to charge the entrance and exits from these garages to your EZ-Pass, FasTrak or similar toll device. Considering highway tolls are automatically calculated during a ride, if someone thought the toll device was linked, I could see them thinking it would be included in the bill. Maybe he thought you were trying to pull a fast one on him. I use Zipcar all the time, and all the tolls and airport parking accumulated get automatically charged to my credit card, so I could see someone thinking that's what happens with Uber...
> 
> When you really think about it, Uber should supply an EZ-Pass or FasTrak advice for all drivers, it would make things so much easier and they have an API system they could easily connect with the app. When you have an active ride, the tolls automatically charge to the passenger and if you have no ride, the toll debits from the drivers account...
> 
> Anywho... I would just write Uber and say passenger refused to give me money for parking garage exit and I want the $3 reimbursed...


You sir, are a ******bag , you're defending this turd.
Oh I forgot, you don't carry cash either. A rich guy like you, for shame. I've driven guy's with their own private jets and helicopters who walked around giving $100 tips to plenty of people.
But a rich guy like you has nothing better to do all day but post here.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

2 Words, square reader. Get one and be prepared for the I don't have cash excuse. Now, saying I don't have to pay it, f%$^ them over.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I made over $80 in tips on graveyard working mostly the "ghetto".. amazing how rich corporate **** can't be bothered to tip ...**** them


In LA, the Ghetto is where the tips are... Poor people needing a ride home from the laundry or Walmart are a million times more likely to tip than rich f*cks heading to club to drop 200+ on drinks. 'Eat the Rich'


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Wow...expect an email from Uber. They have a copy of that message.
> 
> Word to anyone else on here...if you text your PAX make sure you are ok sharing it with Uber. They will have a copy of it. Either from the phantom number or the PAX sending it to them.
> 
> At least you don't have to clean your seats anymore.


You always have something negative to say.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You always have something negative to say.


Not always...just stating the facts...do you think it will go unnoticed?

And I did say something positive. Her Urine days are over....what's wrong with that.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Not always...just stating the facts...do you think it will go unnoticed?
> 
> And I did say something positive. Her Urine days are over....what's wrong with that.


Yeah but it sounds like you're rubbing her nose in it.
And Uber may very well take her side.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Yeah but it sounds like you're rubbing her nose in it.
> And Uber may very well take her side.


For what texting a driver after a ride looking for a tip? Good luck with that...they have a tipping policy in black and white. They will stick to that.

Not here to talk about what's right and wrong. It's just facts and some people have a hard time with the difference of liking a policy and what is a policy.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Yeah but it sounds like you're rubbing her nose in it.
> And Uber may very well take her side.


Try the ignore function. Very nice.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Not always...just stating the facts...do you think it will go unnoticed?
> 
> And I did say something positive. Her Urine days are over....what's wrong with that.


Actually you stated the negative.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> For what texting a driver after a ride looking for a tip? Good luck with that...they have a tipping policy in black and white. They will stick to that.
> 
> Not here to talk about what's right and wrong. It's just facts and some people have a hard time with the difference of liking a policy and what is a policy.


Because of how Uber is now accounting the revenue it's platform is producing, Uber's "no tipping" policy is now no different than Uber having a policy that drivers can't buy gas at BP or can't buy tires from Goodyear. They can deactivate drivers all they want for violating it, but they have no legal grounds to be doing it thanks to their new accounting practices.

By informing the IRS through 1099-K filings that 100% of the fare, including the SRF, is driver revenue, Uber is stating to the IRS that Uber sells NOTHING to the passenger. Therefor ZERO Uber riders are customers of Uber. If a passenger bought anything from Uber, then Uber needs to claim that sale as revenue to the IRS and as such couldn't show it to the IRS as being the driver's revenue like they are now doing.

With Uber's new accounting, 100% of Uber's revenue is Uber selling its services to the driver. Uber takes it's cut from the driver revenue in exchange for the driver's use of their software platform, the leads Uber sends the driver, collection services and insurance. That's all of Uber's revenue. There is no revenue coming from passengers directly to Uber according to what is being told to the IRS.

Because of this accounting, the only way the passenger would be a customer of Uber's is if the driver is an employee of Uber. As an employee, the revenue I produce is revenue to my employer. However, if the driver is an independent contractor of Ubers then my relationship with the passenger is just as independent from Uber as my relationship with BP and Goodyear. Uber can set policies all they want, but they no longer have any legal grounds to enforce them.

Everyone who has been deactivated, and even lost tips, due to the tipping policy can now claim damages against Uber, and Travis can thank his accountants for making this so easy for the drivers now.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Actually you stated the negative.


I thought I was just stating the facts. But if it came across negative you have my apologies. Looks like a few feel I took it to the wrong direction.

Let me try it again.

**** that SOB. Run him down next time.

That felt better.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> By informing the IRS through 1099-K filings that 100% of the fare, including the SRF, is driver revenue, Uber is stating to the IRS that Uber sells NOTHING to the passenger. Therefor ZERO Uber riders are customers of Uber.


This is exactly why Uber partner statements are summarized the way they are currently. Drivers get dinged for $1 SRF as "income" from passenger and Uber turns around and immediately adds the $1 to their 20% commission. This way they can wash their hands and say "Look, we never collected directly from the passenger. We collect everything from the driver."


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

upnetuser said:


> You seem to have a lot of incidents with riders from the many stories on here.
> 
> The text you sent was a ****** move in itself.


Troll harder next time. So I'm the ****** not the pax who refused to reimburse me for paying his parking fees? Really?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Raquel said:


> So I drop this rich ******bag at the airport and as we get there he asks me to check his buddies car in the parking garage..I go in get a ticket we spin around looking for the car..finally we found it..and then he says let's go to the terminal b.. as we go to exit the parking..I pay the $3. Thinking he will no doubt tip me the difference..
> 
> This is a manager of a multinational company mind you.
> I drop him off..NO TIP..not even my $3 back.. WTF...!!!
> ...











Raquel- - -I like a lot of your stuff kiddo,,but you keep gettin burnt.
Ive learned in the Uber game ,more than any other game >> nice guys (gals) finish last.
Ive bent over back-words for a lot of these people (not anymore)- and not even a thank you , never mind a tip. I understand its thier prerogative . I also see that Uber doesn't do a ****in thing to look out for us when it comes to making an extra buck , no matter if its a tip, or rate changes or whatever- They say treat the custy like gold,then because of a very confusing tip policy,, the pax believes tips are included in UberX rides. They do NOTHING to make it clear that its not. Nothing in thier system to add a 15/ 20% gratuity for the ride.. So we are left to suck it up ,or hint very vaguely that the tip is not included.
I know I only do this as a weekend gig,,but many people dont. Hell,that doesnt mean Im any less pissed off than anyone else.Dude shouldve just gave ya 3 lousy bucks- ...simple. Didnt have too..but shouldve of --..whats right is right & whats wrong is wrong.


----------



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> ...the pax believes tips are included in UberX rides. They do NOTHING to make it clear that its not.


People def think it's included...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563767548261724162


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Something tells me if this guy reports it, you'll be banned. I am all for tipping and being fair. But YOU volunteered to pay the parking fee, I would've right there, looked back and asked him then. Nothing is logged about conversations, but if you express your dissatisfaction of him not reimbursing you for the parking fee, at any place that would be considered unprofessional. It's like you get jipped as a waiter because the bill was $150 yet you got a $5 tip, you don't condescendingly tell them "hey thanks for that oh so generous tip" ...that comes off as a ****** move. Yeah you got a shitty tip, move on. 

The moment you text the guy is when I feel like you're opening the doors for Uber to ban you. Just like the rider said, not very professional. I feel for you, yes you spent $3 of your own money, but you chose to. He didn't ask you to pay it, you assumed you'd be reimbursed. I'd blame myself and keep pushing. I am not trying to be a dick and if it comes off that way, I apologize.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I will reimburse you the $3 plus a cup of coffee. Uber on sweetcheeks!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

She did ask him. He answered Sorry, I don't carry cash see an earlier post


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Because of how Uber is now accounting the revenue it's platform is producing, Uber's "no tipping" policy is now no different than Uber having a policy that drivers can't buy gas at BP or can't buy tires from Goodyear. They can deactivate drivers all they want for violating it, but they have no legal grounds to be doing it thanks to their new accounting practices.
> 
> By informing the IRS through 1099-K filings that 100% of the fare, including the SRF, is driver revenue, Uber is stating to the IRS that Uber sells NOTHING to the passenger. Therefor ZERO Uber riders are customers of Uber. If a passenger bought anything from Uber, then Uber needs to claim that sale as revenue to the IRS and as such couldn't show it to the IRS as being the driver's revenue like they are now doing.
> 
> ...


So not sure how US laws work but with the contract I deal with here it comes down to who's customers it is who the Data Steward is. And that's Uber. They have the data base and they process the payments. If you have the database of clients you own the client relationship.

So if it comes to who's clients hey are it's Uber. You are a contractor they pay you for the work of driving them around and are considered a 3rd party supplier.

I know this as fact as we have gone through this issue here at the bank. We send client info to Equifax for credit services. They database the client info. But once in that system we have no rights to have it removed. They own the client info and can charge for the service. But we gave them the info to begin with. They are our client. We figured we have some rights. But apparently not, the client also has relationships with other banks. So only a portion of the data is us.

In the end it came down to they are the data stewards of the information so when it comes to their credit record we have no rights to it. It's their client. Even though we gave them the info.

So long story short who owns the data owns the relationship. They feed the info to you. So you are servicing their client on their behalf, and they have a contract with you to play by their rules.

Now you do make a great point on the accounting side of things. Either you are right or Uber is committing fraud. I just don't have enough information to determine that.

This is my realm of expertise as this is what I do for a living and have 12 years enforcing agreements worth millions to the bank. So take that for what it's worth.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> She did ask him. Sorry, I don't carry cash see an earlier post


Well I apologize for missing that part. Nevertheless, I would have just emailed our elite team @ Uber and told them you had to pay for parking, save the receipt and voila! If that doesn't work, then go to the app, click waybill, get his name and last name, public records, find his home and shoot him in the face.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So I'm confused, was this a no tip issue. Or did someone get you to pay their parking and didn't pay you for it.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So I'm confused, was this a no tip issue. Or did someone get you to pay their parking and didn't pay you for it.


Someone didn't pay the parking fee in the garage apparently. Not a tip issue..


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Doesn't the parking garage accept credit cards?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So not sure how US laws work but with the contract I deal with here it comes down to who's customers it is who the Data Steward is. And that's Uber. They have the data base and they process the payments. If you have the database of clients you own the client relationship.


According to this, if I use Visa to buy gas at BP, then Visa is selling me gas and not BP.

That however is not how Visa reports what it collects. It reports 100% of what it collects as BP's revenue, and then reports the 1 to 3.5% it collects from BP as revenue to Visa. This is why I am BP's customer and BP is a customer of Visa's payment processing services in the transaction.

I am only Visa's customer when I pay Visa for services it provides me directly, such as credit, for which they charge me interest. In the case of Uber, it sells nothing to the passenger.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Someone didn't pay the parking fee in the garage apparently. Not a tip issue..


Well if that's the case send it to Uber. They will pay it if you have a receipt. And they will charge the client. But I would say in future, always get the PAX to come outside of a pay area to get their ride. It's not your responsibility to pay anything for a rider, you are not an ATM.

If anything report it as a serious rider issue and say he lied about paying for the parking. He should be kicked off the system for that kin of crap.

You see I can take your side for some items. The only think I think could have been different is not texting the client....that only hurts your case.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> So I'm confused, was this a no tip issue. Or did someone get you to pay their parking and didn't pay you for it.


If you read anything I said...this all started because he stiffed me on the parking fee.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber drivers are more often than not, two steps away from homelessness, and are not the most sophisticated bunch (sorry guys). Passengers know this well and will often take a mile if you give them an inch. If you are going to do this job, you must be prepared to defend yourself proactively. It's not that difficult, just stay barely on the offensive all the time and don't expose your humanity unless you're 100% sure they're not an asshole.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I love prune juice. On ice. With a splash of… Oh sorry off-topic


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Uber drivers are more often than not, two steps away from homelessness, and are not the most sophisticated bunch (sorry guys). Passengers know this well and will often take a mile if you give them an inch. If you are going to do this job, you must be prepared to defend yourself proactively. It's not that difficult, just stay barely on the offensive all the time and don't expose your humanity unless you're 100% sure they're not an asshole.


True, I accept that..and I also take responsibility for being dumb.. it's fine like I said I made good tips last night..this asshole stiffed me for $ 3 is a non factor.. the factor was that the rich think they can step all over the poor..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> According to this, if I use Visa to buy gas at BP, then Visa is selling me gas and not BP.
> 
> That however is not how Visa reports what it collects. It reports 100% of what it collects as BP's revenue, and then reports the 1 to 3.5% it collects from BP as revenue to Visa. This is why I am BP's customer and BP is a customer of Visa's payment processing services in the transaction.
> 
> I am only Visa's customer when I pay Visa for services it provides me directly, such as credit, for which they charge me interest. In the case of Uber, it sells nothing to the passenger.


So in this scenario you are a BP customer. But not with a relationship that is tangible. There is only a record of a transaction and once completed the relationship is terminated at the end of the sale. You have no binding agreement with BP and there are no terms that have been offered.

You do have a relationship with Visa. And BP has a relationship with Visa. Visa is the broker of payment to BP for all items put on the card and it's transparent on weather you pay your bill or not. The card is not your property...it belongs to Visa. Your relationship with Visa is to pay your bill. Visa has terms on how you use their card, and must be surrendered upon request.

Hope that brings some clarity to things I tried to make simple what's actually a more complicated topic. But if you keep one thing straight Visa and you has no bearing on weather you go to BP or anywhere else. The relationship is with BP and Visa and your performance or what you do with the card has no bearing on anything with Visa. Just as you paying your bill has nothing to do with BP.

So I don't think that analogy works with you and Uber.

It's more of a 3rd party arrangement with you using Uber's customers. And if you refer someone to Uber it becomes Uber's customer. Even if you had a relationship. As long as you use their system to broker that relationship. You are what's called a 3rd party supplier bound by a contract and SLA (Service level agreement) metrics that have been set up front. That's why if something changes they need you to click agree to the changes. That's like signing a new contract. If you don't they are in breach of their own contract.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Well if that's the case send it to Uber. They will pay it if you have a receipt. And they will charge the client. But I would say in future, always get the PAX to come outside of a pay area to get their ride. It's not your responsibility to pay anything for a rider, you are not an ATM.
> 
> If anything report it as a serious rider issue and say he lied about paying for the parking. He should be kicked off the system for that kin of crap.
> 
> You see I can take your side for some items. The only think I think could have been different is not texting the client....that only hurts your case.


This isn't about the $3 ...it's about the rich exploiting the working class. That's my gripe..


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Amen sister Raquel, Amen. 

Oh, I'm the rich. Oops

Amen anyway.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Well I apologize for missing that part. Nevertheless, I would have just emailed our elite team @ Uber and told them you had to pay for parking, save the receipt and voila! If that doesn't work, then go to the app, click waybill, get his name and last name, public records, find his home and shoot him in the face.


This isn't about the $3 !!!! It's about a general pattern of the rich corporate ****ers stepping all over the working class. That's the point.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It's 3 ****ing dollars ...!!!! What rich **** can't afford 3 ****ing dollars???


Send Uber an email and ask them to charge it as a toll.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> If you read anything I said...this all started because he stiffed me on the parking fee.


So I guess I got confused when you responded about a tip. That's should never be expected. The issue was the $3 for the parking...and that's how it should be treated even in a txt to the passenger that he forgot to pay for his parking fee from the airport.

Either way Uber I am sure will have your back...but your txt may play against you. I just hope you have a receipt.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Amen sister Raquel, Amen.
> 
> Oh, I'm the rich. Oops
> 
> Amen anyway.


I doubt that very much. I bet a run of shit-luck would **** you into the dirt, just like it would anyone in the 99%. Identity theft, medical bankruptcy, no one is safe in this country unless they have a million dollar cash cushion.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Raquel said:


> This isn't about the $3 ...it's about the rich exploiting the working class. That's my gripe..


 Its the way you feel. Everyone on this forum can disagree,,but if that's the way you feel ,you don't have to validate your feelings to anyone - 
Gripe on!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So I drop this rich ******bag at the airport and as we get there he asks me to check his buddies car in the parking garage..I go in get a ticket we spin around looking for the car..finally we found it..and then he says let's go to the terminal b.. as we go to exit the parking..I pay the $3. Thinking he will no doubt tip me the difference..
> 
> This is a manager of a multinational company mind you.
> I drop him off..NO TIP..not even my $3 back.. WTF...!!!
> ...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Raquel said:


> This isn't about the $3 ...it's about the rich exploiting the working class. That's my gripe..


Oh that's it. Well then just stay out of my neighborhood till I call you. Why not just get rich....it's so much nicer on this side of the fence.

Sorry I don't respect people who stereotype. That's like saying the working class are lazy, that's why they are poor. Absolutely ridiculous. And I do find that what you say IS offensive when there are people out there that do good for others and do have money.

Lets just say you can keep to your ideas. But in the end it won't be riches that hold you back...it will be attitude.

Let me know where you want me to send your $3 I will even add a cool $50 to it as it sounds like you need it.

Hell I will even PayPal it to you.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So in this scenario you are a BP customer. But not with a relationship that is tangible. There is only a record of a transaction and once completed the relationship is terminated at the end of the sale. You have no binding agreement with BP and there are no terms that have been offered.
> 
> You do have a relationship with Visa. And BP has a relationship with Visa. Visa is the broker of payment to BP for all items put on the card and it's transparent on weather you pay your bill or not. The card is not your property...it belongs to Visa. Your relationship with Visa is to pay your bill. Visa has terms on how you use their card, and must be surrendered upon request.
> 
> ...


The relationship continues with Visa only because of the revolving credit Visa provides me, which again is in exchange for the credit fees I pay to them.

This does not change the fact that I bought gas from BP, not Visa.

Riders are buying transportation from the drivers, not Uber.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Let me know where you want me to send your $3 I will even add a cool $50 to it as it sounds like you need it.
> 
> Hell I will even PayPal it to you


Must be an attempt at sarcasm-- I find it hard to believe you,ll back that up


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Must be an attempt at sarcasm-- I find it hard to believe you,ll back that up


I will back him up on that offer! Hence why I offered her the $3 + a cup of coffee..because I am well off!!!!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Oh that's it. Well then just stay out of my neighborhood till I call you. Why not just get rich....it's so much nicer on this side of the fence.
> 
> Sorry I don't respect people who stereotype. That's like saying the working class are lazy, that's why they are poor. Absolutely ridiculous. And I do find that what you say IS offensive when there are people out there that do good for others and do have money.
> 
> ...


You couldn't have said it any better, mr manager!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I bet this "rich corporate ****er" or the "rich corporate ****ers" you're referring to are white. The people in the "ghetto" that tip well, I'm assuming are hispanic/blacks.

Sounds like you hate rich white people. And yes, I am going to stereotype that the "rich corporate mother****ers" are probably white, based on the graph below. I am going to assume that you just dislike successful white people.

Sounds like you're just one of those people. And by those people, I'll let you figure it out.










White alone - 33,723 (77.0%)
Asian alone - 4,950 (11.3%)
Hispanic - 3,330 (7.6%)
Two or more races - 1,770 (4.0%)
Black alone - 714 (1.6%)
American Indian alone - 16 (0.04%)
Other race alone - 14 (0.03%)


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It's 3 ****ing dollars ...!!!! What rich **** can't afford 3 ****ing dollars???


Are you driving X? If so, that explains it. People with money who take X are some of the cheapest people I have come across. It is infuriating.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I hate rich mother****ing entitled people. Full disclosure, I'm white, well actually kind of pinky beige, actually ...

They should all be forced to be an Uber driver. That'll learn them.

Maybe they have been. I've heard it said that freedom, to an oppressed person, means the freedom to oppress others.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Some people are generous, some are not. I don't think it has anything to do with rich or poor or race. I drive Plus and my paxs are amazing. Everytime I drive X and get someone of privilege they are the most difficult paxs I have had. That's why I only drive X when it surges high. At least I get paid to deal with them.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Some people are generous, some are not. I don't think it has anything to do with rich or poor or race. I drive Plus and my paxs are amazing. Everytime I drive X and get someone of privilege they are the most difficult paxs I have had. That's why I only drive X when it surges high. At least I get paid to deal with them.


I do the exact same thing. When people are getting something for dirt cheap, i.e. UberX rates, they feel all entitled to some crazy top notch service and are the most difficult passengers. I myself only do Plus but when it's surging good enough (2.2x or higher), I do X and PLUS.

Just this past weekend during superbowl, I had some X rides and PLUS rides. I can almost always say, the X passengers are always ******y assholes who don't respect you. They are the only ones who try to cram 5 in a 4 vehicle car. They are the ones who try and sneak in a beer. They are the ones who throw there legs across there boyfriends in your car, somewhat laying in your backseat. They are the ones who kick and slam your doors.

I've done plenty of X trips in the past, before PLUS. This past weekend when I dipped back into the X world, I got those same annoying dipshit passengers. Not once did I have a bad experience with a PLUS passenger. I blame shit rates === shit passengers with no respect or morals.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I hate rich mother****ing entitled people. Full disclosure, I'm white, well actually kind of pinky beige, actually ...
> 
> They should all be forced to be an Uber driver. That'll learn them.
> 
> Maybe they have been. I've heard it said that freedom, to an oppressed person, means the freedom to oppress others.


I don't think any of these entitled people would ever consider driving or doing anything that would be perceived as menial. They can't relate.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I do the exact same thing. When people are getting something for dirt cheap, i.e. UberX rates, they feel all entitled to some crazy top notch service and are the most difficult passengers. I myself only do Plus but when it's surging good enough (2.2x or higher), I do X and PLUS.
> 
> Just this past weekend during superbowl, I had some X rides and PLUS rides. I can almost always say, the X passengers are always ******y assholes who don't respect you. They are the only ones who try to cram 5 in a 4 vehicle car. They are the ones who try and sneak in a beer. They are the ones who throw there legs across there boyfriends in your car, somewhat laying in your backseat. They are the ones who kick and slam your doors.
> 
> I've done plenty of X trips in the past, before PLUS. This past weekend when I dipped back into the X world, I got those same annoying dipshit passengers. Not once did I have a bad experience with a PLUS passenger. I blame shit rates === shit passengers with no respect or morals.


I have to admit, I get a sick satisfaction out of getting an X pax at 3.5 surge and above. .


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I have to admit, I get a sick satisfaction out of getting an X pax at 3.5 surge and above. .


SHIT. I've lowered my standards to 2.2 or higher 
I guess I too should be waiting for at least a 3x surge..


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> SHIT. I've lowered my standards to 2.2 or higher
> I guess I too should be waiting for at least a 3x surge..


Not worth it unless it's 2.8x surge with the fare cut. You're selling yourself short . At above 2.8x surge it's more than Plus. Got a 4.8 last Saturday night in Weho to a very large mansion in Beverly Hills. Didn't feel bad for one second. Lol. Note, as I'm sure you know, because we only pay Uber 20% on X, it's more profitable to drive X at high surge prices. Of course, if it's late night, the probability of someone puking in your car is higher with X paxs.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Oh that's it. Well then just stay out of my neighborhood till I call you. Why not just get rich....it's so much nicer on this side of the fence.
> 
> Sorry I don't respect people who stereotype. That's like saying the working class are lazy, that's why they are poor. Absolutely ridiculous. And I do find that what you say IS offensive when there are people out there that do good for others and do have money.
> 
> ...


Spare me the outrageous outrage...

Actually the "truth" is...some of the biggest "gangsters" are white corporate ****ers...especially the wall street ****ers.. they steal from the working class to line their own pockets...

It's not a race thing..it's a class thing...


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I* bet this "rich corporate ****er" or the "rich corporate ****ers" you're referring to are white. The people in the "ghetto" that tip well, I'm assuming are hispanic/blacks. *
> 
> Sounds like you hate rich white people. And yes, I am going to stereotype that the "rich corporate mother****ers" are probably white, based on the graph below. I am going to assume that you just dislike successful white people.


It's clear who the real racist hater is... I don't have a problem with white people... my problem is with rich white corporate ****ers.. like Bernie maddoff, like those Enron ****ers, like all those greedy wall street ****ers, etc..

I never had a problem with a race..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

And as an addendum to my previous post... I would say that there are plenty of white people in the "ghetto" too.. I view them the same as everyone else.. 

Here's a few stereotypes...

A black guy from the courthouse.. 
A white corporate ****er...
A Mexican worker at El granache...

Who tipped??? 

Hint: not the rich corporate ****er...


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

It's stories like this that really make me hate uber. People are people and you can always count on them to suck ass, but Uber encourages abuse against the drivers. It's why I always badmouth Uber to my Lyft pax and give free Lyft rides to my Uber pax telling them that Lyft is way cheaper (even though it's the exact same price).


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Spare me the outrageous outrage...
> 
> Actually the "truth" is...some of the biggest "gangsters" are white corporate ****ers...especially the wall street ****ers.. they steal from the working class to line their own pockets...
> 
> It's not a race thing..it's a class thing...


Don't forget the Koch brothers!!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Don't forget the Koch brothers!!


They would definitely not tip! Evil [email protected]!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

These rich corporate types think they are hot shit on a silver platter, but in reality they are cold buggers on paper plates.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> They would definitely not tip! Evil [email protected]!


Nope!! Not a dime!!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It's clear who the real racist hater is... I don't have a problem with white people... my problem is with rich white corporate ****ers.. like Bernie maddoff, like those Enron ****ers, like all those greedy wall street ****ers, etc..
> 
> I never had a problem with a race..


I would like to send you an e-Hug. Life is beautiful. It's Friday, it's payday, life is beautiful.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It's clear who the real racist hater is...*... my problem is with rich white corporate ****ers.. *
> 
> I never had a problem with a race..


...lol. "My problem is with rich *white *corporate ****ers".

What about the rich black corporate ****ers? Or the rich asian corporate ****ers? Or the rich Hispanic corporate ****ers? Or the rich middle eastern corporate ****ers? You single-handedly point out the fact that they are WHITE. I rest my case. Have a beautiful weekend Raquel. Please make a ton of money, I wish you the best babygirl!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> ...lol. "My problem is with rich *white *corporate ****ers".
> 
> What about the rich black corporate ****ers? Or the rich asian corporate ****ers? Or the rich Hispanic corporate ****ers? Or the rich middle eastern corporate ****ers? You single-handedly point out the fact that they are WHITE. I rest my case. Have a beautiful weekend Raquel. Please make a ton of money, I wish you the best babygirl!


From your post: 
*The people in the "ghetto" that tip well, I'm assuming are hispanic/blacks. *

You twisted what I said.. you assumed the ghetto is full of "blacks and hispanics."

I responded in kind.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> You twisted what I said.. you said I liked the ghetto, because it full of "blacks and hispanics."
> 
> I responded in kind.


I'm just giving you shit. Have a butterfly Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Smile!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Think about it the guy says he does not have any cash? The dude is going out of town with no cash in his wallet, he was lying. Bottom line he was a cheap son of a *****. I would bet you he had his head in his phone the whole time sitting there in love with himself. Acting like he was really important. I would be pissed to @Raquel


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I thought I was just stating the facts. But if it came across negative you have my apologies. Looks like a few feel I took it to the wrong direction.
> 
> Let me try it again.
> 
> ...


..and just like that you got my likes back.. I knew you'd come around!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> This is exactly why Uber partner statements are summarized the way they are currently. Drivers get dinged for $1 SRF as "income" from passenger and Uber turns around and immediately adds the $1 to their 20% commission. This way they can wash their hands and say "Look, we never collected directly from the passenger. We collect everything from the driver."


Just because you mentioned it, does it strike you as interesting that they have also separated out the Surge portion of fares? I sense something bad.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So I drop this rich ******bag at the airport and as we get there he asks me to check his buddies car in the parking garage..I go in get a ticket we spin around looking for the car..finally we found it..and then he says let's go to the terminal b.. as we go to exit the parking..I pay the $3. Thinking he will no doubt tip me the difference..
> 
> This is a manager of a multinational company mind you.
> I drop him off..NO TIP..not even my $3 back.. WTF...!!!
> ...


Raquel: Next time.... BEFORE you enter the garage..... tell him that he'll have to pay for the exit fee to the garage with his credit card or cash.... that's what I do. It's happened to me a few times, most of the time they say "nevermind" and forget about what they needed to do. You immediately know that they're a cheap A-H.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The relationship continues with Visa only because of the revolving credit Visa provides me, which again is in exchange for the credit fees I pay to them.
> 
> This does not change the fact that I bought gas from BP, not Visa.
> 
> Riders are buying transportation from the drivers, not Uber.


You have no terms or contract with BP. Just like Uber customers have no terms directly with you. But you both have terms with Uber. Uber is Visa in this case. You are the BP as the merchant and the customer is you holding the card.

The analogy does not really work 100% because visa is an open client system. Uber is a direct referral system. Kind of like FTD and flowers.

There are many different models on this subject. So it's not always easy to see it and can understand how you came to your logic. And I'm only identifying it how we would categorize it at the bank.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You have no terms or contract with BP. Just like Uber customers have no terms directly with you. But you both have terms with Uber. Uber is Visa in this case. You are the BP as the merchant and the customer is you holding the card.
> 
> The analogy does not really work 100% because visa is an open client system. Uber is a direct referral system. Kind of like FTD and flowers.
> 
> There are many different models on this subject. So it's not always easy to see it and can understand how you came to your logic. And I'm only identifying it how we would categorize it at the bank.


You are going off in tangents for the sake of arguing.

Visa doesn't sell gas. Uber doesn't sell transportation.

BP sells gas to its customers. Drivers sell transportation to its customers.

Visa does sell services to it's card holders (credit services in exchange for credit fees). Visa reports this to the IRS as THEIR revenue. Uber doesn't sell services to its users. There is ZERO revenue that Uber reports to the IRS that comes from riders.

Riders are users of Uber in the same way people use Facebook and Twitter. They don't buy anything. They aren't customers. They are just users, and being users comes with terms they have to agree to. They are like viewers of free, over the air TV stations, and listeners of radio stations. User, viewers and listeners are NOT customers unless they are paying to use, view and/or listen.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You are going off in tangents for the sake of arguing.
> 
> Visa doesn't sell gas. Uber doesn't sell transportation.
> 
> ...


Sorry you don't get it and I am not going to keep explaining it. Think what you like. It doesn't make it true. And no Visa does not report your full payment to the IRS. No different than a bank doesn't book deposits to the IRS. The only income they state is interchange and fees from the issuing bank. But hey you can argue more on that but you are in my territory and I do deal in these matters. The Cards business is the part of the bank I'm anchored with. So you got nothing to teach me there. Your card fees and interest are the banks revenue not Visa.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Sorry you don't get it and I am not going to keep explaining it. Think what you like. It doesn't make it true. And no Visa does not report your full payment to the IRS. No different than a bank doesn't book deposits to the IRS. The only income they state is interchange and fees from the issuing bank. But hey you can argue more on that but you are in my territory and I do deal in these matters. The Cards business is the part of the bank I'm anchored with. So you got nothing to teach me there. Your card fees and interest are the banks revenue not Visa.


Don't forget to take your pills..... lol.....

@Actionjax is the one speaking for Uber, the deceiving company. lol.....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Sorry you don't get it and I am not going to keep explaining it. Think what you like. It doesn't make it true. And no Visa does not report your full payment to the IRS. No different than a bank doesn't book deposits to the IRS. The only income they state is interchange and fees from the issuing bank.


EXACTLY!!!!

Visa does not report what you charged to buy gas from BP to the IRS as revenue for Visa. It instead at the end of the year (each month actually) sends the appropriate tax forms (like a 1099-K) to the merchant and to the government listing all the charges Visa collected for BPs sales of gas to the customers. By doing it this way, Visa, the merchant and the government agree that all the charges are BP selling gas to customers. Visa is NOT selling gas in these transactions. The charges are NOT Visa's revenue. The customers are buying gas from BP, not Visa.

The way Uber is doing its accounting is EXACTLY the same. Uber does not report what you charged to buy transportation from a driver to the IRS as revenue for Uber. It is sending 1099-Ks to the drivers and to the government listing all the fares (including safe rider fees) Uber collected for the drivers sales of transportation to the customers. By doing it this way, Uber, the driver and the government agree that all the fares are the drivers selling transportation to the customers. Uber is NOT selling transportation in these transactions. The fares are NOT Uber's revenue. The customers are buying transportation from the drivers, not Uber.

What Visa DOES report to the IRS as revenue to Visa is the 1.0% to 3.5% fees it charges the merchant for using Visa as the payment processing system for those sales of gas. Uber as well reports to the IRS as revenue to Uber the 20% to 40% fees it charges the driver for using Uber as the payment processing system, lead generation service, software provider and insurance provider for those sales of transportation.

Visa continues to have a relationship with BP's customer outside of that gas purchase transaction. Uber continues to have a relationship with the drivers customer outside of that transportation purchase transaction. This does not mean one is a gas purchasing customer of Visa because they used Visa to buy gas. Visa is NOT in the gas business. Nor does it mean one is a transportation purchasing customer of Ubers because they used Uber to buy transportation. Uber is NOT in the transportation business.

You can say it's not the same all you want, but Uber is doing this accounting method intentionally so it can legally claim to NOT be in the business of selling transportation.



> But hey you can argue more on that but you are in my territory and I do deal in these matters. The Cards business is the part of the bank I'm anchored with. So you got nothing to teach me there. Your card fees and interest are the banks revenue not Visa.


I don't care what territory you are in. How Uber is reporting the revenue of their platform to the IRS is all that matters. So stick your head back in the sand and we will just agree to disagree.

Bye.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Don't forget to take your pills..... lol.....
> 
> @Actionjax is the one speaking for Uber, the deceiving company. lol.....


Starting to look that way....


----------



## RiderMD (Feb 7, 2015)

See @ Raquel . This is why you will never amount to anything, your mouth is bigger than your brain. 

If you hate us rich people so much, why don't you just become rich yourself? 

Easy solution!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

RiderMD said:


> See @ Raquel . This is why you will never amount to anything, your mouth is bigger than your brain.
> 
> If you hate us rich people so much, why don't you just become rich yourself?
> 
> Easy solution!


Why are you stalking me? What the **** is your obsession with me?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

RiderMD said:


> If you hate us rich people so much, why don't you just become rich yourself?


I did , but it didn't last & cost me 10 years...wasn't worth it. Now I do the Uber thing


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Starting to look that way....


Then you guys should invest in a pair of glasses.


----------



## RiderMD (Feb 7, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Why are you stalking me? What the **** is your obsession with me?


Because I like you


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

_RiderMD____
_Guess being a lower gives you more moral standing. Congrats on the downsize! Maybe in 10 more years you can complete your transition and be a street bum. _
* * ** * * * ** * * ** * * * ** * * * ** * * * ** * * ** * * ** * * ** * * ** * * ** * * ** * 
Thanks for the congrats...as far as the transition ..one can only hope...Uber on!


----------



## RiderMD (Feb 7, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> _Guess being a lower gives you more moral standing. Congrats on the downsize! Maybe in 10 more years you can complete your transition and be a street bum. _
> 
> Thanks for the congrats...as far as the transition ..one can only hope...Uber on!


Great I'm happy to hear it. Just don't panhandle in my neighborhood, we don't take kindly to panhandling bums. Might have to call the cops on you and have you arrested.  Take you to a place where you can be amongst your own kind.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

RiderMD said:


> Because I like you


That's just creepy dude. Why are you wasting you time. She doesn't get it like most don't on here. Trust me. In her eyes anyone with money is the enemy. They love quoting all the bad rich people in this world. Failing to see some of the positive things people with money do. They may not tip their Uber driver yet they donate huge sums to great causes. How many charities have the lot here funded. How many community service hours have they spent with the unfortunate.

Now on that note you are still a ****** because you find humour in poking others with a stick. And frankly you don't represent the people who I associate with as they couldn't care less about putting down others. Most are more composed than that. If I were to put a finger on it you are either a first year residency student as the ones I have seen think they are all that, while the resident doctor ***** slaps them around all day on a power trip. But that's just a guess.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

RiderMD said:


> Take you to a place where you can be amongst your own kind.


Arent we all kind of with our own kind already. ? Being on this site, doing the same job, commenting and interacting, I don't know , kinda feels I'm amongst my own kind already - rich,poor, black,white.. well- - either way, see ya in the funny papers


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

RiderMD said:


> See @ Raquel . This is why you will never amount to anything, your mouth is bigger than your brain.
> 
> If you hate us rich people so much, why don't you just become rich yourself?
> 
> Easy solution!


FOR ANYONE UNFAMILIAR WITH RIDER "MD"..... (aka Massively disrespectful ******bag)... Take a look at his previous post.

I stumbled across this forum, and thought I'd post an unbiased opinion.
I wish I could say I lost all respect for the drivers, but I never had any to begin with.

You all speak about how you feel the pay is unfair, and the riders don't tip. Some of the rants are pure vitriol.

You are paid exactly what uber thinks you deserve, you can either suck it up or get another job!

Full disclosure: I'm one of the rich, it seems everyone here hates. Guess what I'll make an offer to all of you drivers, if anyone can do my job (medical doctor) I will gladly give you my paycheck.

Truth is you are paid what you are worth, and while I was studying 10-12 hours a night most of you were out partying, doing drugs, failing in school. Now you are a loser, forced to do remedial work to survive. You should have studied harder in school and made something useful of yourselves. Being a taxi driver is completely useless to society and you can be replaced by a trained monkey.

your skills (or lack thereof) offer no value to this world.

And no I don't tip! I have never been tipped by any of my patients either nor have I ever solicited a tip.

The tip is in you doing a good job.

I will continue to take uber, but don't make me feel guilty for not tipping. Or think that I respect you because you can drive a car. Newsflash: you can get a drivers license at 15 years old. So congratulations on having the skills of a 15 year old!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

The best part about "Massively disrespectful ******bag" .....is that he's wasting his time on this forum being disrespectful to hardworking people at about $150/hr (avg US doctor's salary). ...and/or wasting his time on us rather than spending it with his family/kids.

.......that speaks volumes about his character.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Until this MD proves it somehow- and validates the "I'm a medical doctor "nonsense - - I choose to believe he,s full of shit - Hey this is the internet ,where you can say anything and be anyone you want.
Just because he comes on here an announces that he,s a ****in heart surgeon dont mean shit.
I gotta wonder why someone who went to school for 12 years to practice medicine is the least bit concerned or interested about uber or this site . Think about it...Im 57 yrs old,,and have been to plenty of doctors, These are professional people. I can say with confidence that of all the md,s I know ..not 1 would waste thier time on an uber website, firing off condescending comments to folks trying to make a few bucks- - So thats my rant on that dude- -**** him!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Honey, quit praying for tips. All UberX riders are skinflints. It's why they don't hire a luxury ride in the first place.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> There is ZERO revenue that Uber reports to the IRS that comes from riders.


I know this is taking things off topic, but since it's being discussed already, THIS is contrary to the way I recall Uber explained the Safe Riders Fee. I'd have to dig through old emails to find supporting documents, but I was always under the impression that the $1 fee was collected by Uber (I know collected is an operative term here..) to pay for a list of things that initially did not include the insurance but gradually came to be accepted as paying for the insurance. I thought that $1 was going from the rider to Uber, since they made it a point to not include that $1 as part of the fare. But, it turns out WE are charging that $1 to each passenger, and turning it over to Uber. Again, I know from the payment statements the way that they charged in each dollar, then charged it out, and from that perspective I saw this coming. What I'm saying is that Uber's statements to us (as in why they told us) seemed to go contrary to reality.

The short of it is that in all of Uber's communications about Driver payment, they seemed to do everything than could to avoid making the drivers aware of the way they were planning on reporting to the IRS. Even if they weren't trying to avoid, they should have been reminding drivers in every communication that had to do with money, exactly how the money flows from rider to driver, and THEN from driver to Uber. I have been an independent contractor for the past 14 years, so I knew what the deal was. Even then I wasn't expecting them to pull the 1099-K thing this year, as all of my previous IC work had been under 1099-misc. HOWEVER, for every one driver that has experience with being a 1099 contractor and knew, for instance, that they needed to be making quarterly estimated tax payments, surely there must be at least 10 drivers that knew nothing of how this works. I mean, you're reaching out to the general public saying "come work for Uber". They should shoulder some of the responsibility for setting 100,000+ people up as independent contractors without making sure those people had some information. PRIOR to tax time.

The IRS is going to be LOVING Uber come April, may..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> EXACTLY!!!!
> 
> Visa does not report what you charged to buy gas from BP to the IRS as revenue for Visa. It instead at the end of the year (each month actually) sends the appropriate tax forms (like a 1099-K) to the merchant and to the government listing all the charges Visa collected for BPs sales of gas to the customers. By doing it this way, Visa, the merchant and the government agree that all the charges are BP selling gas to customers. Visa is NOT selling gas in these transactions. The charges are NOT Visa's revenue. The customers are buying gas from BP, not Visa.
> 
> ...


One point that is different though. Uber is calling us its contractors. I don't believe Visa calls BP its contractors. I doubt if Visa has on its website "Everyone's personal gas provider" either.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Honey, quit praying for tips. All UberX riders are skinflints. It's why they don't hire a luxury ride in the first place.


Riders, quit praying for a good service. Poor and cheap go together. Poor service for cheap riders. Don't dream of caviar while sitting in a coach class. lol.....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> One point that is different though. Uber is calling us its contractors. I don't believe Visa calls BP its contractors. I doubt if Visa has on its website "Everyone's personal gas provider" either.


I agree. Uber is trying to have it both ways, and this is why Uber will lose in court eventually.

If Uber is setting the price of the service and dictating how the service must be provided then the customers are Uber's and their accounting of the revenue is WRONG!

If their accounting is right, then Uber has no right to set the price and dictate how the service must be provided. It would be like Visa setting the price of gas and dictating how it must be delivered.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

brikosig said:


> FOR ANYONE UNFAMILIAR WITH RIDER "MD"..... (aka Massively disrespectful ******bag)... Take a look at his previous post.
> 
> I stumbled across this forum, and thought I'd post an unbiased opinion.
> I wish I could say I lost all respect for the drivers, but I never had any to begin with.
> ...


You always can tell how tolerant someone is when they use " you all" or "everyone".

And let's see, you contradict yourself by saying that you take Uber (so there must be some value) but you also say that "being a taxi driver is useless to society" (taxi and uber being combined and mixed in your rant).

So what you are saying is that, it's 1am, there are drunks on the road, a few truck drivers at the end of a 12 hr. shift, and at least a doctor or two on self-prescribed narcotic painkillers, it's snowing hard, the roads are icy, and you are going to trust a 15 year old to take your son, daughter, or wife/husband home?

Whether it is a Doctor or someone on the street begging for money, I start off treating everyone with the same level of respect because there is absolutely no real important difference if I haven't had an experience with that individual. After that is all earned.

You can be a Doctor and have no benefit to me, or someone who got my son home safely from a night out with his buddies. Guess which one has more value to me?


----------



## Cincy Lyft (Jan 18, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I made over $80 in tips on graveyard working mostly the "ghetto".. amazing how rich corporate **** can't be bothered to tip ...**** them


**** you


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

Go Girl!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

RiderMD said:


> Great I'm happy to hear it. Just don't panhandle in my neighborhood, we don't take kindly to panhandling bums. Might have to call the cops on you and have you arrested.  Take you to a place where you can be amongst your own kind.


Breaking News...
We regret to Report that UberX's Most Affluent Dr. Rider has taken their last 5 dollar ride.
Uber Spokespeople commented "We did not charge the Dr. the $1.00 Safe rider Fee"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Breaking News...
> We regret to Report that UberX's Most Affluent Dr. Rider has taken their last 5 dollar ride.
> Uber Spokespeople commented "We did not charge the Dr. the $1.00 Safe rider Fee"
> 
> View attachment 4805


POST # 117 / @JJcriggins : ♤♡♢♧

Saints be praised! Can your unequivocal
pronouncement be the God's Honest
Truth? (Great graphic, BTW.)


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Bet you don't check your bridge toll reimbursement. If you choose a different path back, you receive less... usually 1/2 of the bridge toll in the SFBA.

If we rated customers properly we would know who to avoid.
Customers that tip 20% or more 5*
4* for any tip "your clients rating is ABOVE average" lol
3* for NICE clients who would tip but no cash and no tip section on app
2* for clients who tell you I would like to enter the parking section but I have no cash... could you pay it for me? or entertain and say thank you
1* for your client and most clients that you go out of your way for and think or say"thank you.... UBER is so cheap and great and the service is off the chart
it's like... too good to be true....I'm selling my car and letting dumb asses like you chauffer me from here to there for practically free and don't even pressure me for a tip


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

5* for anyone who uses the word "please", doesn't cough all over the back of your head, spit on the carpet or slam the door on their way out. That would be progress.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Failing to see some of the positive things people with money do. They may not tip their Uber driver yet they donate huge sums to great causes.* How many charities have the lot here funded. *How many community service hours have they spent with the unfortunate.


How can we? We drive for Uber.
I have in the past donated to the "Take over Canada and bring their women stateside" Fund.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

OCBob said:


> How can we? We drive for Uber.
> I have in the past donated to the "Take over Canada and bring their women stateside" Fund.


No excuse....you mat not be able to donate money...how about your time?

And don't worry I'm sending you over your first girl based on your first installment.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Breaking News...
> We regret to Report that UberX's Most Affluent Dr. Rider has taken their last 5 dollar ride.
> Uber Spokespeople commented "We did not charge the Dr. the $1.00 Safe rider Fee"
> 
> View attachment 4805


Nor did he give a tip


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Why would a ****ing "DR" be on here?

Well. La-De-Da. I'm a pro baseball player. I make $29mil a year. Thats $179,000 a game, and *$59,670 PER HOUR.*

Take that "$150 per hour DR". By the way, you are OVERPAID.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Just_in said:


> In the text. He say's Uber doesn't tip. What's wrong with these people.


I think he meant, "uber tip is included "


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I made over $80 in tips on graveyard working mostly the "ghetto".. amazing how rich corporate **** can't be bothered to tip ...**** them


I've been tipped by a poor person from Boyle heights and the very next ride was a businessman, no tip.

Fuxk uber and its passengers. I'm telling EVERYONE I know to stay away from uber pax and drivers.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Raquel got abducted by Uber aliens..


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Haha.. That may be the best thing that can ever happen to me.. like a battered spouse escaping her abuser.


Should have asked for a fare adjustment to pay the parking fee. When he was getting out, just say "Do you want me to just put the parking fee on your bill?"


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It's 3 ****ing dollars ...!!!! What rich **** can't afford 3 ****ing dollars???


Not everyone carries cash. I hardly ever have cash. But I agree that it was a ******bag move not to offer or ask if you could just add it to his fare.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You sir, are a ******bag , you're defending this turd.
> Oh I forgot, you don't carry cash either. A rich guy like you, for shame. I've driven guy's with their own private jets and helicopters who walked around giving $100 tips to plenty of people.
> But a rich guy like you has nothing better to do all day but post here.


Roger Penske used to stay at the hotel I worked at. He only carried $100. Everyone that helped him with his bags got $100. On top of that, he was a true gentleman. Treated everyone with respect. Caroline Kennedy on the other hand, stiffed us every time. She was nice, but never tipped. You would think someone like her would be for the "working man".


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tiger Wood's excuse for not tipping is that he never carries any cash. Perhaps it didn't dawn on him to use his credit card.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> These rich corporate types think they are hot shit on a silver platter, but in reality they are cold buggers on paper plates.


I used to make good money off "rich, white, corporate ****ers" . Heck, the resort town I lived in survived off them. My roommates working at a Morton's-type steakhouse would work 6-8 hours as servers and come home with $600-$800. They did this in the winter, and save up some money, then collect unemployment in the summer. Were some of them pricks? Absolutely! But plenty of them were just fine. I had just as many, if not more working-class, middle-class people treat me like crap, because they thought they were better than me. I don't think it's a class thing, so much as just how people were brought up. I respect anyone working hard, trying to make an honest living.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

brikosig said:


> FOR ANYONE UNFAMILIAR WITH RIDER "MD"..... (aka Massively disrespectful ******bag)... Take a look at his previous post.
> 
> I stumbled across this forum, and thought I'd post an unbiased opinion.
> I wish I could say I lost all respect for the drivers, but I never had any to begin with.
> ...


Doctors and Scientists, Teachers are among the worst tippers, in general.


----------



## moop (Feb 1, 2015)

The worst tips I had were delivering to rich people in McMansions back when I was running pizza.

The best were from people in houses that looked like they were about to fall apart.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Oh that's it. Well then just stay out of my neighborhood till I call you. Why not just get rich....it's so much nicer on this side of the fence.
> 
> Sorry I don't respect people who stereotype. That's like saying the working class are lazy, that's why they are poor. Absolutely ridiculous. And I do find that what you say IS offensive when there are people out there that do good for others and do have money.
> 
> ...


I don't stereotype, and I don't have a problem with anyone Rich or poor. My observations were based on my experience with them in my car as riders.

some rich people donate to charity for the right reasons, as do some middle class people.

Others donate to charity because they want to have something named after them or be able to pat themselves on the back on the cocktail circuit.


----------



## dominicr (Jan 2, 2015)

Or use it as a tax deduction


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> Doctors and Scientists, Teachers are among the worst tippers, in general.


in my real job I'm technically a scientist I worked in a research laboratory but when I delivered pizza in the Texas Medical Center the doctors tipped ok the nurses were awful. however I've always Tipped well but then I was a waitress many years ago


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> in my real job I'm technically a scientist I worked in a research laboratory but when I delivered pizza in the Texas Medical Center the doctors tipped ok the nurses were awful. however I've always Tipped well but then I was a waitress many years ago


Just my experience at the hotel. If we had a science, technology, medical or teacher conference, we knew we would be doing a lot of work for free. Government workers tended to be cheap, too.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Tiger Wood's excuse for not tipping is that he never carries any cash. Perhaps it didn't dawn on him to use his credit card.


I read Tiger Woods makes his own bed when he stays at hotels so he doesn't have to tip the maid .

http://www.stainedapron.com/celebs.htm


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So I drop this rich ******bag at the airport and as we get there he asks me to check his buddies car in the parking garage..I go in get a ticket we spin around looking for the car..finally we found it..and then he says let's go to the terminal b.. as we go to exit the parking..I pay the $3. Thinking he will no doubt tip me the difference..
> 
> This is a manager of a multinational company mind you.
> I drop him off..NO TIP..not even my $3 back.. WTF...!!!
> ...


Street people leave better tips than tightass wealthy.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

uberisez said:


> Out of curiosity... Why not ask the passenger for the $3 when you went to exit? If I was a driver and I knew it was going to cost me money to exit the garage, I wouldn't have exited the garage until the passenger paid... You also could have just wrote Uber a message that you had to pay a parking toll at the request of the passenger and they would have compensated you.


I did something similar once at the airport, I went thru a pay line with an attendant and rolled the lady's window down and didn't have to even ask her to pay the parking fee; she asked to go there and I complied. Your mistake was paying the parking fee out of your pocket.


----------

